# BLD EO alg.



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2007)

i needed this for AWHILE and i decided to finally ask now because it has come up a few times in my BLD solves and i need a better solution then just setup moves, then EO alg M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2, undo setup. i wanted to know if anyone out there has a really good, or any for that matter EO alg for switching two Edges RIGHT next to each other. so say in U layer it would be UF and UR. if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> i needed this for AWHILE and i decided to finally ask now because it has come up a few times in my BLD solves and i need a better solution then just setup moves, then EO alg M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2, undo setup. i wanted to know if anyone out there has a really good, or any for that matter EO alg for switching two Edges RIGHT next to each other. so say in U layer it would be UF and UR. if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. thanks



RU'R'UR2U2'r'R'U'RUrU2'R2
It is thoroughly excellent. I once found it using ACube and use it since. 

EDIT: Hmm, how about U' M' U2' M2' U' R U M2' U2' M U R' ?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool BIG thanks there lucas! okay so far alg number one i feel VERY comfortable with it to go with my BLD method and like how it is UF FR edge but the alg is a LITTLE non speedcube friendly for me. so one upside one downside. now for the other alg it is pretty much the opposite it is very speedcuber friendly for me but i feel a LITTLE uncomfortable for how it is setup cause an edge flip for that might cause cube rotation for me which i dont do much. but overall i definetly like the 2nd alg better, because i can just learn to become comfortable with it and it is speedcuber friendly for me! Thank lucas!


----------

